# OBGYN IUD Removal Aborted?



## veloso (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi All,
 Can I bill for 58301with modifier 52 for Attempted Removal of IUD done on 1/04/2019 and it was COMPLETED in the OR with same Physician on 1/10/2019 please see OP report below;

Procedure Note for 1/01/2019
Speculum placed in vaginal cavity cervix identify, no IUD strings visualized at cervical os.  A cytobrush was used to attempt to uncoil IUD strings this was unsuccessful. Attempt to remove IUD aborted as IUD strings not able to be seen on exam.  
*
Assessment:
32 y.o. with 
1.	Intrauterine contraceptive device threads lost, initial encounter 	Case Request: HYSTEROSCOPY, DIAGNOSTIC, REMOVAL IUD
2.	Attempted IUD removal, unsuccessful 	*

Procedure Notes for 01/10/2019 (with Complete OP Report on File) 
** *HYSTEROSCOPY, DIAGNOSTIC (N/A Vagina )
** *REMOVAL IUD (N/A )

Thank you for any Input/s


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes.  You can code for a failed procedure on one date of service and still code for the completed procedure on a later date of service.


----------



## veloso (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the input!


----------



## bearl (Jul 18, 2019)

I would use modifier 53, not modifier 52.  Modifier 53 is used when the procedure is not completed due to extenuating circumstances.


----------

